# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Distribución de lluvias en tiempo real

## nieveglaciar

:Smile:   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En el siguiente link se puede ver una herramienta en la Web SAIH del MARM de interpolación de lluvias en tiempo real y para cualquier periodo seleccionado:

http://servicios2.marm.es/saihs-web/...er=ALL&ver=HOY

----------

